# wheres the roof?



## iago (May 23, 2007)

I recently went to an abandond farm some friends and i used to have parties at a while back and some kids have been squatting there on and off. there is a two story barn there that had a tin roof on it and had a back porch like area that also had a tin roof (the thin wavy kind that is really loud when it rains). Somone stole all of the tin off of everything and didnt touch anything else in the barn and managed to not damage any of the barns frame. Its very confusing to me why somone would want a 10+ year old tin roof with holes in it and go through the trouble of transporting it (up a small trail and then a gravel road that has to many deep pot holes to safley drive on) who ever was squatting there last put up some tarps to replace it so im assuming it wasnt them. any thoughts of why somone would steal tin roofing?


----------



## bananathrash (May 23, 2007)

someone building an army.


----------



## Lokisson (May 23, 2007)

To sell the tin for scrap.


----------



## xmattx (May 23, 2007)

tins kind of expensive nowadays. not as much as copper, i don't think, but worth a bit still. especially a whole roofs worth.


----------



## Bendixontherails (May 23, 2007)

yep. scrap is about 20 dollars a ton.
It's a good way to make money if you're in a place for a while. my cousin and I used to sneak into the junkyard at night, load up his truck with scrap steel and sell it to another junkyard the next day. could make about $500/night each if we worked all night.B)


----------



## TBone (May 24, 2007)

I knew of people who would go into the strip mines around where I live and cut the giant copper power cables that power the coal shovels. I'm talking a cable that is about 6 inches thick and make serious fucking cash. I think scrap copper is somewhere around 3.62 a lb now. It's easy to get a few hundred pounds of copper in a single run cutting 3 foot long sections of that cable. Hell, tin is up to 6.24 a lb now. So yeah, they stole it for cash.


----------



## bakerdoo (May 24, 2007)

The cost of all metal is higher now, i am pretty sure its due to the fact that we are fighting a war and the demand is high. 
I have also heard of people cutting copper wire and connecting it to the hitch of thier truck and taking off. Its a nice way to steal copper as your making your exit. hehe


----------



## Bendixontherails (May 24, 2007)

Okay, first... 

Bananathrash said:


> someone building an army.


I just got that...:blush: 
nice!

second.
scrap prices are high because China is buying up all of the metal we will sell them, and at crazy prices. they are smelting it down and selling it back to us as all the stupid Wally-Crap americans buy by the truckload.

plus- I suspect we will soon see a small, very cheap chinese car on the us market. probably available at walmart. think about it. they already have the shipping infrastructure in place, the business contacts, the permits for customs, and the room to do it. all they have to do is rope off a small section of their parking lots and ship in a few more every few days. picture it. a dealer in most every town in america. then you really will be able to get it all there. the cycle of dependence will be mostly complete.


----------



## iago (May 25, 2007)

a lot of people havebeen getting arrested around here for copper theft but i just assumed tin was really cheap and not worth the hassel. wierd


----------

